# What do Pygmy goats eat?



## Nikki (May 30, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm new, I've never had a goat before and my dad and mom saw a baby pgymy goat for sale and it is able to be taken hope June 2nd. But I have no idea about  goats, what do they eat? How much does the food cost? What is bad for them? Thank you so much!!!


----------



## mlw987m (May 30, 2011)

Mine eat hay and the occasional grain, but they love raisins as a treat - the only suggestion I have, is that if you get one, you should have two - goats are like horses - they are herd animals and need companionship
Good luck, you will love him/her!


----------



## Nikki (May 30, 2011)

Thank you! So like, what is their full time feed though? Hay? Then raisins as a treat? Thanks for the advise!


----------



## mlw987m (May 30, 2011)

Is it a boy or girl? If it's a boy, maybe you would want to have him castrated? Hay, lots of hay, I give mine horse treats as a treat, but they also love animal crackers, raisins and black oil sunflower seed, which is really good for them


----------



## Nikki (May 30, 2011)

A girl
My dad doesn't want a boy


----------



## Goatmasta (May 30, 2011)

Goat feed!  And hay.

  The cost is around $175-$200 per year per goat.  (that is nigerians or pygmy)


----------



## Bicycle (May 30, 2011)

If it's a wether, don't feed it grain.


----------



## Nikki (May 31, 2011)

Goatmasta said:
			
		

> Goat feed!  And hay.
> 
> The cost is around $175-$200 per year per goat.  (that is nigerians or pygmy)


So woul t be a lot a year? Or not much?


----------



## mlw987m (May 31, 2011)

Honestly, hayis about $3 a bale for mine, so it's VERY cheap!


----------



## elevan (May 31, 2011)

You want a grain formulated for goats, hay (2nd or 3rd cutting), loose minerals and lots of clean, fresh water.  Access to a nice, WEEDY area to browse too.

Forget about treats, you don't need them.  And they don't either.


----------



## Nikki (May 31, 2011)

Well, would hay from horses work? I can get a picture if you want! So, grain hay,grass and weeds? i'm good with the grass and weeds and hay, my dad is a farmer. But I'll find out about grain


----------



## elevan (May 31, 2011)

Nikki said:
			
		

> Well, would hay from horses work? I can get a picture if you want! So, grain hay,grass and weeds? i'm good with the grass and weeds and hay, my dad is a farmer. But I'll find out about grain


Horse quality hay is fine.  Since she's not going to be providing you any milk then she doesn't NEED grain as long as you provide hay all the time and allow her access to browse.


----------



## Nikki (May 31, 2011)

Yup, we have giant horse farm right next to us. We get like 6 bales of hay each time, for our chickens, bunnies, and soon to be (Hopefully ) goat! No worries, if I see it running low I'll go spring into action!


----------

